# your best and worst reusable nappies...



## fingers_cross

what nappy is your favourite and which is the worst you have used?

Need to see which i should buy!!


----------



## Shabutie

My worst was definately a smartipants one. It's been sat on my shelf for well over a year doing nothing but acting as a swim nappy :haha:

My best has to be Flips. First nappies I brough, over a year ago and still going strong. We use them over night, as they las for 12hours+. Im just moving over to bitti boo's and am quite impressed with them :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Worst were tots bots fluffles, they worked fine, but are huuuge! Mothercare smart nappies were hopeless.
I love my bitti boos and tb stretchies best I think but I also like real easies.


----------



## mumandco

I haven't tried many but so far our worst is closer parent pop in,it just doesn't sit right and leaves angry red marks on lo

Our favourites are WN and totsbots easyfit v3


----------



## Lollycake

My favourites are Itti Bitti Tuttos... the worst for us are the ebay cheapies (they are a really bad fit) and *weep* my beautiful custom WNOS (also a bad fit for us).


----------



## Sovereign

Best for us are pop ins. Totsbots easyfits and bamboozles. Worst are bumgenius and.flips x


----------



## CharT

Best for us itti d'lish and new generation pop ins

Worst tots bots v1 I think leaked everywhere!

But this has changed since I first started using cloth


----------



## Snuffy

My reach for nappies are Easyfits v3 (never got on with v2 though), new gen Pop-ins+bamboo, Flips and Baba + Boo. I like Itti Bittis but we often have long periods when we can't get a good fit. 

Worst was the Miosolo, I just can't get excited by it and we get so many leaks. It is currently on the destash pile and is the only one there that I am not getting rid of because he's outgrown it.


----------



## discoclare

Best are TotsBots Easyfits.

Worst were Mini Lala (leaked for us).


----------



## Tacey

Worst for me are Pop ins, and my favourite are Flips. It is so dependent on your baby though!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Lollycake said:


> My favourites are Itti Bitti Tuttos... the worst for us are the ebay cheapies (they are a really bad fit) and *weep* my beautiful custom WNOS (also a bad fit for us).

with the ebay cheapies were they really that bad? i bought one for trying out and tested on my friends LO and it fit her great :) but i suppose its to do with the build of the child? x


----------



## Lollycake

wanaBmummy said:


> Lollycake said:
> 
> 
> My favourites are Itti Bitti Tuttos... the worst for us are the ebay cheapies (they are a really bad fit) and *weep* my beautiful custom WNOS (also a bad fit for us).
> 
> with the ebay cheapies were they really that bad? i bought one for trying out and tested on my friends LO and it fit her great :) but i suppose its to do with the build of the child? xClick to expand...

I think it depends on the baby. I have the alva ones and for some reason some of them are a completely different fit to the rest, so I gave the worst away. Keeping the others as they might fit better in a few months. I'm not a huge fan of pocket nappies anyway though!


----------



## wanaBmummy

ah right ok :) x


----------



## Mary Jo

best: Tots Bots stretch
worst: Itti Bitti D'lish SIO

also love: BG v3/4, Little Lamb bamboo and Flips
also dislike: Pop-ins (original)


----------



## Laucu

Best - Pop Ins and Motherease One Size
Worst - bumGenius - I hate microfibre!


----------



## fingers_cross

Laucu said:


> Best - Pop Ins and Motherease One Size
> Worst - bumGenius - I hate microfibre!

may i ask...why do u hate microfibre? (im new to all of this)


----------



## Kess

Best: BG Freetime
Worst: Itti Bitti D'Lish SIO. Just didn't fit, ever, gaped so much at the leg Ro could pee straight out of it and basically miss the nappy totally.


----------



## Akinesia

Best: Bum Genius snaps with pockets. The explosions they have contained make them very impressive! We've yet to have a single leak with them and my baby has super skinny legs which makes diapering difficult. The downside is that they were expensive, the cheapest I could find here in Canada was over $20 per diaper.

Worst: Kawaii snaps with pockets. They're very cheap ($4 per diaper) and soft, but they can't be trusted and leak often at the legs. I'm hoping this problem will improve as LO gains weight.


----------



## Laucu

fingers_cross said:
 

> Laucu said:
> 
> 
> Best - Pop Ins and Motherease One Size
> Worst - bumGenius - I hate microfibre!
> 
> may i ask...why do u hate microfibre? (im new to all of this)Click to expand...

A few reasons! I don't like the feel of it (really synthetic), it isn't as absorbent as natural fibres, and it tends to get stinky easily. Just my opinion though! Lots of people use it with success. It does dry very quickly which is a bonus, especially if you don't have a dryer or a garden!


----------



## Kess

Lollycake said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollycake said:
> 
> 
> My favourites are Itti Bitti Tuttos... the worst for us are the ebay cheapies (they are a really bad fit) and *weep* my beautiful custom WNOS (also a bad fit for us).
> 
> with the ebay cheapies were they really that bad? i bought one for trying out and tested on my friends LO and it fit her great :) but i suppose its to do with the build of the child? xClick to expand...
> 
> I think it depends on the baby. I have the alva ones and for some reason some of them are a completely different fit to the rest, so I gave the worst away. Keeping the others as they might fit better in a few months. I'm not a huge fan of pocket nappies anyway though!Click to expand...

It really does depend on the baby. I love my ebay cheapies, I have more of them than any other nappy and think they're fab and great value for money.


----------



## rwhite

Some of these are WAHM brands, but anyway...Our favourites are Cherry Pie, Tots Bots (Easyfit V3s), new gen Pop Ins (bamboo), Candies and Mamalish.

Worst are Econepia (terrible cheapy brand, so incredibly crap it's not funny), and we don't get on all that well with Ittis either due to ill fit on my son but we use them anyway because they're terribly cute :haha: Doesn't make much sense does it.


----------



## JessdueJan

When Lucas was in nappies best was eBay cheapies and bumgenious v3s 
Worst - bumgenious flips, just couldn't get a good fit.


----------



## Blah11

Best peachy greens and tuttos. Worst are all bg. (the crotch is too wide) and the new tots bots I also hate.


----------



## charlotteb24

Best for us are bum genius, lollipop bamboo fitted 2 parts, Alva baby pocket nappies and bambooty nights.

Worst have been the baby world cheapies, bambino mio pre folds as the inserts move and itti bitti d'lish as the sizes are smal and the rise is too low!


----------



## dragonhawk

ooo this is quite intriuging... for us bumgenius all in ones (birth of potty) are the best. 

hated any nappy that relied on lo staying stationary with 'loose' liners as ds is a fidget bum.

one thing we do do however is cover/wrap the insert with a bambino silk liner sheet before stuffing. helps the wee only go one way.


----------



## PJ32

Love totsbots V2 and V3, miosolo, WN pocket and Little Bird House pockets and smeelicious (I'm biased), gnappies and LL bamboo

None that haven't worked for us yet!


----------



## Elisheva009

Deleted


----------



## sleeping bubs

I think my best are tb v2 love them oh and my one by freetime fantastic lasted 6hrs the other day and of course my LL nappies

Worse are eBay cheapy ones always leaked through the legs but I have kept one the first nappy I brought lol


----------



## Rachel_C

I've been trying to think of my best and worst since this thread was started but I can't decide!

In general, pockets were the worst nappies for my older LO when she was young. I thought we'd love them because they were perfect for us in theory but they just didn't work. Mini Lalas and Issy Bears spring to mind as expensive mistakes! Oh and the Holden's Landing Bedbug - barely a day nappy for us (but the Bedbug Plus is really good). 

Best... for lasting a baby from birth to potty and accommodating all the various stages I'd have to say a OS fitted like the Babykicks OS Organic. However I only have one because I like variety! If I had to choose just one though, it would be something like that, or maybe Kiwi Pie fitteds as they're so stretchy, absorbent and beautiful.


----------



## mummy_mi

Best: Grovia AI2 hands down and BG Elemental/organic, Peachy Greens/Bright Star Baby. Pretty much AI2/AIOs with bamboo/organic cotton/hemp inners, and I generally prefer sized for a good fit but Grovias are so trim!

Worst: Flips tried them a few time and no no, Mio solo just found blah and in general probably anything with MF as hate the feel of it, the way they can get stinky, grey looking, arent hugely absorbent to start with and go on to lose absorbency. Not a huge fan of pockets just because I hate stuffing them!


----------



## Snuffy

I love Freetimes but need to put a bamboo booster underneath the front bit now that Ollie has decided he quite likes being a tummy sleeper.

In fact this is also true of my beloved Easyfit 3s.


----------



## sleeping bubs

I put a bamboo boaster in everything if not nothing will last long


----------



## NDH

Not sure what i'd consider my best nappy(s) to be, but my worse were Kushies! The fabric is awful and they were huge! I tried one on once and was so disgusted I gave them away. Also don't get on with sized ittis. I want to love them but they just don't fit DD. Fortunately boos don't matter so much if there's a bit of leg gape with a good cover but i had to get rid of all my d'lish.


----------

